# kits



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I keep seeing this come up -
for some reason a lot of peeps get or want these fancy medical kits with all kinds of "tacticool" dressings and stuff.
first this is my opinion so I don't want to know what you got or what you skill level is so keep your shirt on.
a basic med kit is just that basic.
I would focus on everyday injuries like broken bones, kids got the flu, wholly crap that's a big splinter kind of stuff.
a good pair of emt shears is nice as well as the old glass thermometers one red and blue tip and if I have to explain why then maybe you shouldn't be thinking of patching up yourself beyond bandaids. 
here is a quick list to start with.
roller gauze several rolls no real number just more than 1 or 2.
2x2 and 4x4 gauze pads again no real number just several like a box each or 2.
tape -medical kind not duct or electrical real medical tape preferably water proof several rolls
sam or something similar type splints 
a tourniquet of some type even if it is an old sock.
ace wraps 2 each of various sizes as a starting point(these can also be used for splinting, bandages, and tourniquets.)
emt shears and thermometers.
antibiotic ointments like Neosporin or bacitracin something like that.
aspirin and non aspirin BOTH.
some latex gloves a couple pair 
and a breather (cpr) mask.
and if you want a box of bandades.
lastly a small bag to put it in I like butt packs or tiny duffle bags that some call QRF bags they are nice and can be clipped to the belt or sling carry 
that's about it add what you want but remember you have to lug it around so weight may be important.
that's about it add what you wan


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

While I suppose that having all sorts of "tacticool" first aid supplies would come in handy if a doctor or surgeon happens to wander into your group, I also feel that keeping the supplies and equipment in line with your knowledge level makes the most sense. I also hope that the people here get some real training so they can properly use the equipment they have.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> tape -medical kind not duct or electrical real medical tape preferably water proof several rolls


May I suggest for medical tape, and you don't find it often in your local drugs stores like Walgreen's, or CVS, is the stuff they use on athletes, or if you played football in high school, the stuff they wrap ankles with.

Zonas, made by Johnson and Johnson









*Rancher *


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kauboy: "What's the difference between an oral thermometer and a rectal thermometer?"

Medic33: "The color."

Denton: "The taste."

:devil:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Kauboy: "What's the difference between an oral thermometer and a rectal thermometer?"
> 
> Medic33: "The color."
> 
> Denton: "The taste."


Post of the Day!

Pick up your free toaster from @Cricket

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't even own a toaster, dang it. (I don't eat bread.)


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Cricket said:


> I don't even own a toaster, dang it. (I don't eat bread.)


Pop Tarts... Duh!

*Rancher*


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I definitely don't eat pop tarts.

I try to stick to real food and limited carbs. 

Just happens to work for me.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

@Cricket...just couldn't run with the joke could ya?:vs_smirk:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Kauboy: "What's the difference between an oral thermometer and a rectal thermometer?"
> 
> Medic33: "The color."
> 
> ...


Hmmm...... I wonder if Denton will do a segment on that?


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Coastie dad said:


> @Cricket...just couldn't run with the joke could ya?:vs_smirk:


My sarcasm button was broken yesterday.

I sent it in for repairs. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I just bought a tool bag and filled it with basic supplies. It's not really designed for backpacking, but it could be carried easy enough or thrown in a vehicle.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

On my definition a Med Kid is only for Home use.
A First Aid Kid is yes for first Aid. I want the last one. A Tactical Kid have benefits like quick access to everything when the Bag is a good Quality.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

tactical kit? 
1st aid is about the skill level of most prepper types.
setting and splinting -minor abrasions stuff like that unless a person has real medical and know what they are doing gunshot and impaled objects internal injuries had best be left alone to a pro-seriously you can do more harm than good and the " I had good intentions" phrase will not be an excuse when it is your kid or spouse that you just maimed or killed because you though about being the hero. 
and think about this you can not fight and fix at the same time -you have to make a choice let that person bleed and remove the threat - or take the chance and fix now---- remember there is no reset button so if you screw up it is done.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

Moonshinedave said:


> I just bought a tool bag and filled it with basic supplies. It's not really designed for backpacking, but it could be carried easy enough or thrown in a vehicle.


this -----this is what I am talking about -simple and effective.
nothing fancy it works.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> tactical kit?
> 1st aid is about the skill level of most prepper types.
> setting and splinting -minor abrasions stuff like that unless a person has real medical and know what they are doing gunshot and impaled objects internal injuries had best be left alone to a pro-seriously you can do more harm than good and the " I had good intentions" phrase will not be an excuse when it is your kid or spouse that you just maimed or killed because you though about being the hero.
> and think about this you can not fight and fix at the same time -you have to make a choice let that person bleed and remove the threat - or take the chance and fix now---- remember there is no reset button so if you screw up it is done.


I don't disagree here for the most part.

But on the flip side you get into a bad situation and someone is badly hurt. It's TEOTWAWKI. Someone has been shot. There are no qualified doctors available. Do just walk away and say I'm not qualified to help you?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

ROTHCO MEDICAL KIT BAG - OLIVE DRAB | eBay

I belong to a couple of veteran groups, . . . mostly old guys, . . . and while we've never had an incident, . . . accidents happen.

So I put together a "larger than normal" first aid kit, . . . and just by a fluke, found this olive drab med bag, . . . that everyone of us recognize as a med bag, . . . from being around ol' doc medic. Double click the name, it'll take you to Ebay for one like it.

It holds a bunch of stuff, . . . each of the three pockets has a list in it of what is it that section, . . .

Our thinking was, . . . you just cannot be "too" prepared.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> I keep seeing this come up -
> for some reason a lot of peeps get or want these fancy medical kits with all kinds of "tacticool" dressings and stuff.
> first this is my opinion so I don't want to know what you got or what you skill level is so keep your shirt on.
> a basic med kit is just that basic.
> ...


Thanks for posting this.

Getting a first aid kit has been on the list for a while now and when I do it I want to assemble it. I just don't have a lot of faith in the prepackaged ones. I've had the basic Red Cross first aid training for my job which includes basic bandaging, splinting broken limbs, and putting on a tourniquet although I have no clue how I'd fair if I had to do it for real. I also got basic CPR and AED training. Like I said, I'm under to impression that I'm a Paramedic or even EMT-B but I'd like to have the means of keeping somebody from bleeding out while waiting for the professionals to show up.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I don't disagree here for the most part.
> 
> But on the flip side you get into a bad situation and someone is badly hurt. It's TEOTWAWKI. Someone has been shot. There are no qualified doctors available. Do just walk away and say I'm not qualified to help you?


so every medical professional has been vaporized during this teotwawki and there is nothing left but roving bands of looting mutant zombies that are heavily armed with military grade firearms--yeah right.
no dude med facilities will be available and EVERYONE will know were they are EVERYONE!! and why is always someone has been shot- well if I don't know that someone ya, I am walking on. first rule when it is oh crap mode is don't waste your stuff needlessly. what you may try to do if you just have to or you actually know and care about that someone is stabilize them as best as you can after the threat has been removed then transport them any means possible to the closes medical facility even if is a tent in the woods or a basement in a ramshackle building. that's what you need to do and the what if I am so far out in BFE thought well guess you just didn't get that far out as you thought.

yes you can buy the smaller CLS (combat life saver) bags or the actual medic bag or even a STOMP bag with most of the issue stuff in it minus the heavy drugs and IV sets most still have the suture sets still in them.
they are expensive though, and most of the stuff you are likely to use is bandages for blood stoppage and wound care.
and just some FYI -one of the most common issues I have run across is nasty disaster zones is impaled objects -learn how to make a "donut" bandage and how to treat the injury.

just think about what you can and can not do and know your limitations.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

oh and you do know just holding some ones hand who is seriously injured can make a huge difference on wither they give up or keep on fighting to stay alive --I know it sounds silly -but it is true.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

My IFAK is for me. If you didn't think to get one, sorry about your luck.


----------



## jpotter (Aug 31, 2017)

I dig this thread, this brings up the morbid question of why bother. If we are talking about a true end of society/regular infrastructure where advanced medical access isn't available there isn't much of a point In going above the basics. Cool, I needle decompressed your chest, started a line and began artificial ventilations, but now what? You can't actually repair the problem that is causing you to sit in the dirt squeezing a BVM. The same goes for CPR. Now if your talking about every day to day random emergencies that may be different.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

My main first aid kit is in a plastic Stanley Tool Box, fully packed with the basics. Do need to get some tools and more advanced materials. We through the box in the truck whenever hitting the road. I worry about the effect the southeast heat and humidity would have have on the contents if I left it in the vehicle all the time.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most of the bandages will be fine in the heat -but I would put every ointment individually in a small snack sized zip lock baggy incase it explodes from the heat that stuff can really make a mess.


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for this. One of the main reasons I found this forum was interest in medical kits and learning how to use them. Looking forward to learning. Thanks again.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well Kenny - the how to use is your best caption - it is nice to have all the neat packaged bandages but if you learn a little or a lot you will find that most donuts are not necessary and improvising goes along long way.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

you just have to love autocorrect.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Donuts are *very* necessary!

That said, first aid related skills and knowledge is pretty high on my list of shortcomings in my preps.


----------

